# GTO coupe proves Pontiac still builds excitement



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GTO coupe proves Pontiac still builds excitement*

By Tom Keane
SPECIAL TO THE WASHINGTON TIMES​
In 1964, the car that created Pontiac's reputation for excitement was the GTO coupe. Now Pontiac has a new version and the 2005 GTO is much more exciting. 
The fun and excitement of the 2005 GTO comes from a powerful engine, even compared to the 2004 model. Under the hood is a 6.0-liter V-8 engine that produces a whopping 400 horsepower and 395 foot-pounds of torque almost instantly. This puts it in the elite class of a car that can do 0-to-60 mph in less than five seconds. That's a thrill. 

This powerful engine was linked to a six-speed manual transmission on the test car. However, for those who prefer to remain shiftless, a four-speed automatic transmission is available as standard equipment. The manual is a $695 option and playing around with a manual transmission provides a lot more fun -- most of the time. 
Every once in awhile, I found myself getting "hung up" when shifting as the gear box was notchy, and unless I was precise with my shift pattern, I sometimes failed to get into gear. 
Even though the GTO isn't a large vehicle, it looks mean, with a pair of stylish scoops on the new hood design, allowing more air to be drawn into the engine compartment. The coupe sits on 17-inch five-spoke alloy wheels. It also has a new dual-exhaust system and both exhaust tips are polished to give this $32,990 beauty a touch of class. 
Because of it overall size, it's a real struggle to get into the rear seats of this four-passenger coupe -- and the trunk space is not very large. But the two leather sport bucket seats in the front were not only inviting, they were civilized to get into. After using eight-way power to adjust the driver's seat, I examined the clear-cut instrument panel and checked out the other controls including cruise control and the tilt and telescopic steering wheel. I noted there were plenty of storage compartments, plus a couple of cup holders. It even had a convenient power outlet in the front console area. 
The GTO has safety features that made me feel comfortable as I was stepping on the gas pedal: front and rear disc brakes and traction control. The sound system also had power, featuring a Blaupunkt 200-watt, 10-speaker audio system, including a six-disc in-dash CD changer. But the really enjoyable sounds came from the deep tones of the exhaust pipes. These tones were not the loud, annoying sounds that some sports cars have, but reverberating tones that were music to my ears. So I turned off the sound system, even though audio controls on the steering wheel were a nice convenience. 
As I drove, I observed the instrument panel had readouts for average speed, average miles per gallon, trip odometer, trip time remaining, fuel used and fuel remaining. 
This car also had daytime running lamps and automatic headlamp control. It had a theft and content deterrent system, plus all the latest safety features. 
In addition to the enjoyment of zipping around rural roads in an exciting coupe with precise steering and strong engine, I attributed the fun to how easily the car handled. 
The Pontiac engineers did a great job assembling a coupe that feels secure when making hard, sharp turns. I'm told the GTO has a unitized body frame and four-wheel independent construction. 
I had no problem when hitting hard bumps, as the suspension system seemed to absorb the jolts of the road. 
Obviously, the GTO has come a long way -- as have all vehicles. The difference, however, is this GTO retains its exciting image.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Boy this one is really going to make Groucho mad. 

Ok, Even I'll admit that the Pontiac engineers had nothing to do with this car other than some minor appearance issues.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

It doesn't really matter, you see. GM engineers move around the company and its affiliates, and I know for a fact that some of GM's U.S. folks have had stints down-under (and visa versa). 

Who cares . . . it's probably the first article I've read that could be classified as a "glowing report" of the Goat . . . agree or not with how the author decided to dole out the credit, it goes to show that some folks can have a clear mind when approaching this car.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Agreed PWR_SHIFT...the point is the good report.

Personally, I'm happy with my Pontiac, I mean Vauxhall, I mean Holden...whatever. It says GTO on my grille, didn't cost way too much, less people around have it than alot of other cars, and I like having a more unique car than most others out there...and damn happy to see great reviews on it.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Just drive Baby...Just drive.... :cheers arty:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

But the '04s still seem to get no respect, even in this article.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Boy this one is really going to make Groucho mad.
> 
> Ok, Even I'll admit that the Pontiac engineers had nothing to do with this car other than some minor appearance issues.


Why would your admission that I'm right make me mad?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Why would your admission that I'm right make me mad?


I was talking about the article.
It states " Pontiac engineers did a great job assembling a coupe...."


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> I was talking about the article.
> It states " Pontiac engineers did a great job assembling a coupe...."


Wow! This writer needs a Pulitzer for Journalistic Nimrodicity. Two incorrect statements in an eight word phrase! At least he's efficient!

1) Engineers assemble _nothing_ beyond the prototype phase.

2) Even if they did, it was _Holden_ division employees that assembled the coupe. GM employees all-- but they work for Holden.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Holden or Pontiac...I couldn't give a rat's @$$. Moot point already, it's getting quite tiring reading about it constantly. Stop beating the dead horse.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Holden or Pontiac...I couldn't give a rat's @$$. Moot point already, it's getting quite tiring reading about it constantly. Stop beating the dead horse.



Thanks for caring enough to post!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*A Name Is Given Not Chosen*

The best way to insult a man is by purposely calling him by the wrong name or mispronouncing it. This means you don't respect him enough to care about the details. What we call a GTO is not a Holden even though it is made by them. They put the name on it when they made it, Pontiac didn't strip off the Holden label and put a new one on. The GTO is an awesome machine and deserves more respect than you are giving it. 

Remember that what we have here in the U.S. is different, even if only slightly than what is sold down under as HOLDEN. Stop looking a gift horse in the mouth and thank Pontiac for offering you this great machine made at the HOLDEN plant.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

mumrah said:


> The best way to insult a man is by purposely calling him by the wrong name or mispronouncing it. This means you don't respect him enough to care about the details.


No...calling him a "nimrod" is a _far_ better way to insult a man. Try it sometime.



mumrah said:


> What we call a GTO is not a Holden even though it is made by them. They put the name on it when they made it, Pontiac didn't strip off the Holden label and put a new one on. The GTO is an awesome machine and deserves more respect than you are giving it.


I respect this car, which represents possibly best value in performance automobiles to hit the market in some time. I do _not_ repect the given label-- Pontiac. Pontiac hasn't conceived, designed or built anything in the past three decades to deserve respect. In fact, it has become a punchline for Jeff Foxworthy jokes. 



mumrah said:


> Remember that what we have here in the U.S. is different, even if only slightly than what is sold down under as HOLDEN. Stop looking a gift horse in the mouth and thank Pontiac for offering you this great machine made at the HOLDEN plant.


Please. Pontiac can blow me. This car was designed and built on another continent, thankfully left alone and allowed to develop in isolation far from the inept management, engineering, and styling staff employed by the Pontiac division.


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

Question... should the acura integra here be called the honda integra?
What about the honda NSX?


Jim


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm gonna start saying my "Corvette" beat x, y and z...hey, same motor :cheers Hey if it wasn't for this American motor, this Holden wouldn't have the 'go'.

This back and forth is getting rediculous. The fact is, my Pontiac GTO is an awesome car, case closed.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

One thing to be thankful for is the discount given to it by calling it a Pontiac, the GTO cost us $13,800 less than the Holden version does in the country it is made in. This is based on todays exchange rate. 60,500 Aus$= 47,190 US$.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

mumrah said:


> One thing to be thankful for is the discount given to it by calling it a Pontiac, the GTO cost us $13,800 less than the Holden version does in the country it is made in. This is based on todays exchange rate. 60,500 Aus$= 47,190 US$.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Groucho,

1) No such thing as a left-hand-drive Monaro. So no matter how much you want to call it something else, the only one that comes this way is a Pontiac. 
2) GM is GM, and all of its divisions are basically just marketing arms. The fact is it's a GM baby, whichever division puts its badge on it (in Gr. Britain they have a Vauxhall version . . . but it's still GM)
3) Many GM engineers and designers move between the continents. As a matter of fact the Monaro/GTO designer is in Detroit currently and he personally stated that the market here needs more vivid styling (for whatever that's worth)
4) The GTO/Monaro could never be unless GM Powertrain designed the awesome LS2 (and the LS1), built it in North America, and allowed it to be stuffed into the body shell down under. 
5) You're in some painful denial, which is fairly transparent to onlookers, even to your buddies that you had to rationalize the purchase to. However, you otherwise seem like a bright guy, so I have confidence that some day you will get over it.

Hope you don't kill yourself over it, and can still enjoy the car . . .


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Geeeeezzz guys.....knock it off, will ya??? The bottom line, to some of the points made above, is that GM has a stake in Holden. We've got 2...TWO real American car companies left...Ford and GM. With the global economy the way it is today, who gives a rat's ass if "Holden" had the designed product first?? The engine/drivetrain is pure American as is the company (GM) that owns and markets it. Be proud, relax, and SCREW the Germans, Japanese, Chinese, and (mostly) the French. There are fewer consumers like us today than ever that actually care about supporting the U.S.A., so shut up and stick together! :rofl: 

By the way, my decent is German mixed with French, so I don't want to hear from anyone who's "offended." 

I don't care.

:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Blessed are the cheesemakers.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> I'm gonna start saying my "Corvette" beat x, y and z...hey, same motor :cheers Hey if it wasn't for this American motor, this Holden wouldn't have the 'go'.
> 
> This back and forth is getting rediculous. The fact is, my Pontiac GTO is an awesome car, case closed.


 :agree


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Come on Groucho. Your driving a Pontiac. Life is not going to end. I get it now it's your turn to get it. The car is a Pontiac. Not at Corvette, not an F-Body, not a Holden, not an Opel, or any other iteration of it out there. 

The engine and transmission....... Oh to heck with it, Groucho just doesn't get it. Talk about denser than depleted uranium.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Man...I hope those guys in Oz with their Monaro CV8s enjoy their Pontiacs.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

depleted uranium :shutme Man, still ain't budging. :willy: 

I have an idea....majority wins arty:


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> I have an idea....majority wins arty:


No way... last time I agreed to that it was for "whos day in the barrel" at boys camp... 
Never again...
 


Jim


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Pontiac hasn't conceived, designed or built anything in the past three decades to deserve respect. In fact, it has become a punchline for Jeff Foxworthy jokes. 


BINGO


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Blessed are the cheesemakers.



Borrowed from Monty Python's-"Life of Brian"???.......GREAT movie. I must say, I'm impressed!!

:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Borrowed from Monty Python's-"Life of Brian"???.......GREAT movie. I must say, I'm impressed!!
> 
> :lol:


 :cheers


----------

